# Lenovo Z570 price, features.



## System_2010 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have shortlisted two models from lenovo Z570 at Rs 38k.
One is having core i3-2310 sandy bridge,
3GB DDR3 RAM, 640 GB hard disk,
nVIDIA GT 525M 1GB graphics
Windows 7 home basic. 64 bit.

Other model is having:
Intel core i5-2410M sandy bridge,
3GB DDR3 RAM, 640 GB hard disk, intel onboard graphics.
Windows 7 home premium.

I want it for Web browsing, watching movies, downloading, software development unix, oracle, casual gaming and it must have better battery life.
As per my requirements which model is better for me? Also please mention the dealers from where I can get a better deal than this.
You can also mention other laptops which are better than these.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2011)

Given your line of work, go with second one but you may not be able to play much of current gen games. If you want to play games like crysis, get the first one. Did you check Dell Inspiron 14R/15R that comes with HD5650? should be available inside your budget.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

gt 525> 5650 right?


----------

